# Another Dubai bashing article



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Who in their right mind would want to visit Dubai? - Telegraph

_ You know exactly who Dubai man and woman are. They’re a certain brassy subset of the middle-classes. The kind of people who love expensive mock-Georgian new-builds. The kind of people who drive SUVs with personalised plates. They have good jobs and they’re successful, but they probably don’t have many books on their shelves._

Whoa! *checks bookcase quickly to see how many books I have*


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

*checks to see if i actually have a bookcase*


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

*glancing over my multiple bookcases*


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Who in their right mind would want to visit Dubai? - Telegraph
> 
> _ You know exactly who Dubai man and woman are. They’re a certain brassy subset of the middle-classes. The kind of people who love expensive mock-Georgian new-builds. The kind of people who drive SUVs with personalised plates. They have good jobs and they’re successful, but they probably don’t have many books on their shelves._
> 
> Whoa! *checks bookcase quickly to see how many books I have*


Might help if the journalist had actually visited Dubai - rather than spouting hearsay from "friends".


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

It's all about the Kindle now maaaaan. Get with the beat, baggy!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I wonder if he applied for some UAE jobs and didn't get any offers.. Anyone could Google 'Dubai' and choose some negative stories to cobble this together


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Might help if the journalist had actually visited Dubai - rather than spouting hearsay from "friends".


"I never left the airport."

*That *took away a lot of the credibility. He's not a proper journalist anyway. A proper journalist would have visited the place and done extensive research. 
Not so proud now are we...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> "I never left the airport."
> 
> *That *took away a lot of the credibility. He's not a proper journalist anyway. A proper journalist would have visited the place and done extensive research.
> Not so proud now are we...


Exactly, at least Johann Hari took the big bus tour before his "expose".


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It is appalling.

I know Proud from his other writings on London and he does have valuable insight - on London - that makes for interesting discussion.

But this article is sheer stupidity. I have no idea how or why it came about? Someone must have ordered him to write this article and told him to be deliberately provocative. 



QOFE said:


> "I never left the airport."
> 
> *That *took away a lot of the credibility. He's not a proper journalist anyway. A proper journalist would have visited the place and done extensive research.
> Not so proud now are we...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> It is appalling.
> 
> I know Proud from his other writings on London and he does have valuable insight - on London - that makes for interesting discussion.
> 
> But this article is sheer stupidity. I have no idea how or why it came about? Someone must have ordered him to write this article and told him to be deliberately provocative.


Yes, I saw that he has written quite a few pieces. I might have a read at some point when I got the time.

His approach on his latest piece is as foolish as a critic writing a book, film or music review without actually reading the book, watching the film or reading the book.

" Oh, but my mate did and he said this and that "

Or is he bitter that the bimbo from Daily Mail got a freebie stay at Burj Al Arab? 
Perhaps he was fishing for first class Emirates flights and a stay in a plush hotel?
Somehow I don't think he will be on the next "write some glitzy piece and get a all paid for holiday"
My night in Dubai's 7-star Burj Al Arab with revolving beds and chauffeured Rolls Royces | Daily Mail Online


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Dubai is Dubai. It will be forever bashed by the jealous few that don't live here. As Christian expats we all knew exactly what we were getting into when we moved to a Muslim country. 

It's pretty simple, don't do anything illegal, keep on the straight and narrow, don't get your self into position where you might feel unsafe. 

Other than that Dubai is fantastic. (and needs to ban smoking in bar )


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Or is he bitter that the bimbo from Daily Mail got a freebie stay at Burj Al Arab?
> Perhaps he was fishing for first class Emirates flights and a stay in a plush hotel?
> Somehow I don't think he will be on the next "write some glitzy piece and get a all paid for holiday"
> My night in Dubai's 7-star Burj Al Arab with revolving beds and chauffeured Rolls Royces | Daily Mail Online


Hi,
If he turns up in Dubai now, after writing that disparaging article - he is more likely to get a free stay in a nice prison cell!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> ...As Christian expats we all knew exactly what we were getting into when we moved to a Muslim country...


We're all christians now?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Middle East Muslims do tend to view all Westerners as Christians regardless of whether you have "faith" or not. The idea that you can have no religion or religious affiliation is something that doesn't occur to quite a few people in this part of the world (sort of understandable as religion is just as much cultural as theological in this part of the world). 



Dave-o said:


> We're all christians now?


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Middle East Muslims do tend to view all Westerners as Christians regardless of whether you have "faith" or not. The idea that you can have no religion or religious affiliation is something that doesn't occur to quite a few people in this part of the world (sort of understandable as religion is just as much cultural as theological in this part of the world).


I understand it from the point of view of a middle-east governmental form filling department having to put something on a form to fill the box and they don't have an option for 'none' or 'other' because computer says no.

But from someone posting under a US flag on an expat forum?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> As Tallyho said. You might not believe in Jebus, but you are a Christian by definition.


Not sure who Jebus is but since when was I Christian by definition? :noidea:


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> As Tallyho said. You might not believe in Jebus, but you are a Christian by definition.


Nothing that defines me makes me a christian in any way thank you.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> Nothing that defines me makes me a christian in any way thank you.


Do you celebrate Christmas?


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> Do you celebrate Christmas?


I also had both Eids off work too, does that make me a muslim?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I can see where this is going....

I will argue that if you come from a western country, your family is of Christian heritage, you take advantage of and openly celebrate Christian holidays, and you are the product of a cultural, political and social heritage that is heavily linked with Christianity in one way or another, you are still culturally a Christian even if you are atheist and declare yourself as having no religion. 

Maybe not a popular viewpoint for some people but it's one that I accept even if I have no meaningful faith either. And, of course, there's enormous variations among Christians and what they practice, from southern Baptists in the US to people who only go to Christmas eve services in country CoE churches that does complicate what being a Christian means, but the history they share is still more closely aligned than the history shared between devout Christians and devout Muslims, or the atheists in Europe and the atheists in the Middle East or Asia.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> I also had both Eids off work too, does that make me a muslim?


Good point. But do you exchange gifts, sing songs and wish your family members "Happy Eid". I highly doubt you treat Eid like Christmas. 

I myself am atheist, but by definition of my culture, education, and where I am from makes me Christian. Anyway, I really didn't intend for that to derail the topic.

:focus:


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> I also had both Eids off work too, does that make me a muslim?


Continuing the logic the shops are full of commercialisation from the USA re Halloween therefore does that define those who "celebrate" this Pagans? Bring on the Summer Soltice.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

I exchanged Eidi gifts with my muslim friends, I had a lovely meal with my wife. I'll also exchange christmas gifts and have another nice meal on 25th December.

But in no way does joining in with celebrations make me a christian, or a muslim.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
For many people - these religious holidays are a good excuse for a break,holiday and time to exchange gifts - regardless of their faith or religion.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Someone must have ordered him to write this article and told him to be deliberately provocative.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clickbait


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> ...re Halloween therefore does that define those who "celebrate" this Pagans?...


nope... just drunk...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

another way to think about it is, for most western countries, their national identity as a country is established "under god"... take the american pledge of allegiance or the royal anthem of the uk...

the god being referenced here is clearly the christian god...

hence for individuals that originate from there it is assumed by people who do not understand the concept of "undefined" faith to default it to "christian"...

the same can frankly be said for people from india who are defaulted to "hindu" if they are "undefined" since they originate from hindustan...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

After over 20 years I understand where he's coming from, but I'm not a fan of tarring everyone with the same brush. Yes he accurately describes a lot of expats here, almost exclusively from the UK, but it's by no means all of them.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

On the other end of the scale from the original article, we have tripe like this: 
Revealed: 5 compelling reasons why expats love to live and work in UAE - Emirates 24|7

Everything is simply perfect. Be well, Lieutenant Lenina Huxley.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> On the other end of the scale from the original article, we have tripe like this:
> Revealed: 5 compelling reasons why expats love to live and work in UAE - Emirates 24|7
> 
> Everything is simply perfect. Be well, Lieutenant Lenina Huxley.


You are fined one-half credit for a sarcastic sotto voce violation of the Verbal Morality Statute


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

And another refute http://lovindubai.com/opinion/break...rner-doesnt-like-culture-he-doesnt-understand


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> And another refute Breaking News: Ignorant Westerner Doesn't Like Culture He Doesn't Understand - Lovin Dubai


Unfortunately the writer doesn't understand themselves that most of these guys have been conned, but admittedly usually not by the local employer here - but that doesn't stop them from having practically no rights or legal recourse. That it was done in the past is not a justification for repeating it again. 

The carbon footprint paragraph was, wait for it ... it's worth it: a lot of hair. Throws back a few pointless statements about central heating, without actually addressing the point. The carbon footprint here is horrendous, and a large part of it is unconnected to ACs.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> And another refute Breaking News: Ignorant Westerner Doesn't Like Culture He Doesn't Understand - Lovin Dubai


Mr Fitzgerald couldn't make his mind up if it he was meant to write a serious article or a jokey piece.
Due to the gif and pictures I couldn't take his "article" seriously and as I read on it was obvious that it was just another ill-informed piece. 

A bit rich to jump on Mr Proud's throat about carbon footprint while spitting out laughable statements...


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

You just can't believe anything out there nowadays, especially not from the internet. It's hard to find articles written to present the facts without being clouded by the writer's prejudices. What you end up with is pages of cyber-babble full of spin and opinion. Both are very poor articles set to prove a point and polarise opinion.

It's like picking up your worldly knowledge by overhearing people drunkenly spout their chops off in a bar.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Dave-o said:


> You just can't believe anything out there nowadays,


If I have to hazard a guess, the journalism has always been biased. Just that nowadays it is very easy to understand how shoddy it is given our access to first hand (or second hand) information and experiences.
Plus, given the intense competition for eyeballs, the need to have clickbait articles (as previously mentioned in the thread). Like it or hate it, at least the article was read and shared quite a few times, even though the writer has lost a lot of credibility with a lot of people.

Edited to add: Just read on the FT: “Dubai expats filling in US tax forms often have to draw a picture of where they live,” http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/9036...areness/editorial&segid=0100320#axzz3pH8L0yTH

One man's fact is another man's opinion


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Not specific to Dubai, the best examples of what a mess the media is when articles from the Daily Mash or the Onion are taken seriously.

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/international/dubai-to-build-****opolis-2014071188511

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/international/dubai-plans-skyscraper-made-of-fanta-200806261050

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...i-locks-you-up-for-having-a-shag-201101203453


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> Not specific to Dubai, the best examples of what a mess the media is when articles from the Daily Mash or the Onion are taken seriously.
> 
> Dubai unveils ****opolis





> Dubai unveils ****opolis
> 
> A MASSIVE dome full of the horrible things that ****s like is to be built in Dubai.
> 
> ...


LOL, didn't they build it and call it The Marina/JLT etc?


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> LOL, didn't they build it and call it The Marina/JLT etc?


LOVE LOVE LOVE the Daily Mash.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Edited to add: Just read on the FT: “Dubai expats filling in US tax forms often have to draw a picture of where they live,” What3Words: new tech that will find any location - FT.com
> 
> One man's fact is another man's opinion


lol wut?

Every single one of us just puts our employer PO box number on our 1040s.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Or our US address ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> lol wut?
> 
> Every single one of us just puts our employer PO box number on our 1040s.


Exactly. And I can bet that at least half the people reading this article will at some point bring up the "fact" in a conversation, and who knows maybe an article


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Dubai is the best place in middle east, well, for now at least


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Oye, stop bashing Dubai. I just might come back and kick your ass

Miss y'all


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

You mean people still buy books? as in the ones made of paper? damn even my 67yo father, who doesn't know how to send an sms from his Aed 160 Samsung flip phone, owns and operates a Kindle.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> LOL, didn't they build it and call it The Marina/JLT etc?


Okay, lay off the Marina. Some of us enjoy being able to go out for a run, or walk around our neighborhood, to the grocery store or to the pub without risking death because there's no sidewalks. Additionally, some women enjoy being able to wear shorts or sleeveless shirts outside the house and not risk being lectured as if you were the whore of Babylon. Also, there's something to be said for accessible public transportation and taxis.

As for JLT, it's full of Asian families (seriously, so many children running about the place) so I really don't know what you're on about there.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Visp said:


> Okay, lay off the Marina. Some of us enjoy being able to go out for a run, or walk around our neighborhood, to the grocery store or to the pub without risking death because there's no sidewalks. Additionally, some women enjoy being able to wear shorts or sleeveless shirts outside the house and not risk being lectured as if you were the whore of Babylon. Also, there's something to be said for accessible public transportation and taxis.
> 
> As for JLT, it's full of Asian families (seriously, so many children running about the place) so I really don't know what you're on about there.


Wasn't it in a cafe in the marina where that couple got prosecuted for saying hi with a kiss a while back?

As for shorts and sleeveless shirts? Everywhere, absolutely everywhere! What about the total and utter gridlock, the screw up that was/is the tram, the lack of parking, the badly designed road network, the constant roadworks...

Should i go on?

Give me Abu Dhabi Island any day of the week.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Sadly, I'm going to have to agree to an extent.

The Marina was pleasant enough but now it feels very over developed. Construction, nightmare traffic, the ridiculous flyovers they're building on the south end blocking many views, many of the buildings are now getting shabby and look rundown. 

JLT is a bit better as it's not so crowded. And much better selection of reasonable restaurants. 



The Rascal said:


> Wasn't it in a cafe in the marina where that couple got prosecuted for saying hi with a kiss a while back?
> 
> As for shorts and sleeveless shirts? Everywhere, absolutely everywhere! What about the total and utter gridlock, the screw up that was/is the tram, the lack of parking, the badly designed road network, the constant roadworks...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Sadly, I'm going to have to agree to an extent.
> 
> The Marina was pleasant enough but now it feels very over developed. Construction, nightmare traffic, the ridiculous flyovers they're building on the south end blocking many views, many of the buildings are now getting shabby and look rundown.
> 
> JLT is a bit better as it's not so crowded. And much better selection of reasonable restaurants.


I'm fine with the flyovers on the south side, as access into and out of both developments is still laughably bad.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> ...JLT is a bit better as it's not so crowded. And much better selection of reasonable restaurants.


By 'reasonable', you mean kebab shops with plastic garden chairs?

It's a nice place for a job when the lakes aren't stinking to high heaven. I do wonder which bright designer thought it would be a good idea to leave a stagnant pool of shallow water to fester in the sunshine with no filtration, no plants, no oxygenation and no fish.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> By 'reasonable', you mean kebab shops with plastic garden chairs?
> 
> It's a nice place for a job when the lakes aren't stinking to high heaven. I do wonder which bright designer thought it would be a good idea to leave a stagnant pool of shallow water to fester in the sunshine with no filtration, no plants, no oxygenation and no fish.


Someone who makes conceptual designs and has no concept of hydrology, nor thought to ask?


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

> I do wonder which bright designer thought it would be a good idea to leave a stagnant pool of shallow water to fester in the sunshine with no filtration, no plants, no oxygenation and no fish.
> 
> 
> Fat Bhoy Tim said:
> ...


Well, someone probably told them "Um, that's not a good idea, because..." and that someone was immediately ignored or fired and replaced with a yes-man who'd go "Lakes! Brilliant!"

That being said, they replaced one of the lakes with a very nice park last year and everyone seems happy about it.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Visp said:


> Well, someone probably told them "Um, that's not a good idea, because..." and that someone was immediately ignored or fired and replaced with a yes-man who'd go "Lakes! Brilliant!"


Or maybe that QS/PM/glorified brickie was too busy on online forums to get back to the architect in time and then had to run with it, less they be found out.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Two pretty good and "authentic" Chinese restaurants, a great Italian place (Northern Italian) and just had brilliant Greek at Mythos (brand new) in the Armada Hotel, and as it comes with a liquor license, actually had beer with the meal. 

Little Bangkok kitchen, Wokyo (noodle bar), several pretty good Indian options, a couple pizza places the same as all other pizza places, Hanoi for cheap and cheerful and very good Vietnamese, Innlay for cheap and cheerful and very good Burmese, an organic gelato shop that was excellent. And those are just a selection of what's available. Haven't tried the sushi place yet. 

I used to completely disregard JLT but in the last two or so years it's really come to life with a great selection of reasonably priced restaurants, unlike the overpriced tourist traps of the Walk.....



Dave-o said:


> By 'reasonable', you mean kebab shops with plastic garden chairs?
> 
> It's a nice place for a job when the lakes aren't stinking to high heaven. I do wonder which bright designer thought it would be a good idea to leave a stagnant pool of shallow water to fester in the sunshine with no filtration, no plants, no oxygenation and no fish.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

There's a lovely Chinese restaurant called Homey underneath Goldcrest Views and a great pizza place across the lake called Amore. 

We had to move from JLT a few years ago because of the rent prices. Still miss it.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

"Do not speak negative of the hand that feeds you"

In other words people, stop complaining, some people once they get there big break , they always want more and more and more and never get satisfied!


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Made in Sheffield said:


> There's a lovely Chinese restaurant called Homey underneath Goldcrest Views and a great pizza place across the lake called Amore.
> 
> We had to move from JLT a few years ago because of the rent prices. Still miss it.


Aye, my comment was written in a slightly 'tongue-in-cheek' font. There are worst places to live. I just miss the old park over the road back home. Feeding ducks on the lake, fish snatching bread off the ducks. A nesting island for birds protected from the foxes, boats in the summer and kiddies paddling on the edges, jumpers for goalposts ... that is how you do a lake. It's like someone who has seen a lake on a film once was in charge of the design.

And you're right, there are some half decent takeaways about. Little Bankok is pretty good, food has always turned up cold but a quick zap in the microwave and it's pretty tasty. And Papa Johns, there's something dirty about dipping pizza crusts in butter (not real butter though, that would be too healthy, synthetic salty vegetable oil made to taste a bit buttery). Tried a lot of others around and you quite often end up with bland, tasteless mush.

I'll have to give Homey and Amore a go.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

And Myklos. Food is as good as any I've had in Greece and even has pork on the menu.



Dave-o said:


> I'll have to give Homey and Amore a go.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> And Myklos. Food is as good as any I've had in Greece and even has pork on the menu.



Mythos right? I see you too suffer from the fat fingers on keyboard as I do myself.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

There's a decent Pizza Place there too, Pizza Fusion.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Mythos, Mykos, it's greek, same same 



GloballyRelaxed said:


> Mythos right? I see you too suffer from the fat fingers on keyboard as I do myself.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's another "bashing article". I quite enjoyed reading this one...

Dubai and New York – both are vertiginous cities. So why is only one of them full of surprises?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

QOFE said:


> Here's another "bashing article". I quite enjoyed reading this one...
> 
> Dubai and New York – both are vertiginous cities. So why is only one of them full of surprises?


Mentioning New York and Dubai in the same sentence is slightly disingenuous. There are very few cities which can hold a candle to New York. 
Though the article itself is not too bad IMHO.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Mentioning New York and Dubai in the same sentence is slightly disingenuous. There are very few cities which can hold a candle to New York.
> Though the article itself is not too bad IMHO.


It's basically saying Dubai hasn't a soul.

And in that respect it's correct.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Mentioning New York and Dubai in the same sentence is slightly disingenuous. There are very few cities which can hold a candle to New York.
> Though the article itself is not too bad IMHO.


It's Dubai that wants to be in the "New York, London, Hong Kong, Paris etc category".
They are proper cities, Dubai is not. Those cities don't have have insecurities about their status. They are there for a reason (social evolution). Dubai is a manufactured city in the desert with no natural or social reason to exist.

How I love to walk up and down the streets in those cities. History and culture all around. Quirky shops and bars that have existed for a long time. Staff that takes pride in what they are doing. I could go on and on...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubai is very, very, _very_ new. In some respects it's much closer to the New York and Hong Kong of circa 1890s than it is to those cities today.

I'll admit that I find the swagger and brashness of Dubai fun and entertaining and even admirable to an extent (hides behind sofa as people throw rotten tomatoes at me) - look at how quickly Dubai is able to build up its infrastructure. There's a "if you build it they will come" mentality that has proved itself and one has to respect it. It's a very different place and making comparisons always fails. My life in New York or London would be different, not better nor worse, just different and it's all about taking advantage of where you live. 



QOFE said:


> It's Dubai that wants to be in the "New York, London, Hong Kong, Paris etc category".
> They are proper cities, Dubai is not. Those cities don't have have insecurities about their status. They are there for a reason (social evolution). Dubai is a manufactured city in the desert with no natural or social reason to exist.
> 
> How I love to walk up and down the streets in those cities. History and culture all around. Quirky shops and bars that have existed for a long time. Staff that takes pride in what they are doing. I could go on and on...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I really don't understand the fascination with comparing cities. 

You couldn't pay me to live in New York (crowded, cold, polluted) or Paris (old, run down, dirty and full of French with their attitude). 

Each has their positives and negatives. 

It's like comparing apples, oranges and pears.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> You couldn't pay me to live in New York (crowded, cold, polluted) or Paris (old, run down, dirty and full of French with their attitude).


I concur, and will also add Paris has dog**** everywhere and stinks. The locals don't help in that regard.

The cramped, overpriced restaurants with the surly waiters, (Food is good though), their (mutual) hatred for the English who liberated them in WW2 while they still cosy up to the Germans - what's that about then?



> The French government recently announced that it had raised its terror alert level from Run to Hide.
> The only two higher levels in France are Surrender and Collaborate. The rise in the alert level was precipitated by a recent fire which destroyed France's white flag factory, effectively disabling its military.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

If you think NY is polluted you have not traveled much. Try China, Russia , or India . Dubai does not report some of the key indexes so it may actually be worse than NYC. I find the particulate matter " Dubai dust" to be much worse for breathing than NY. NY pollution is very seasonal - August is the rough month.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I concur, and will also add Paris has dog**** everywhere and stinks. The locals don't help in that regard.
> 
> The cramped, overpriced restaurants with the surly waiters, (Food is good though), their (mutual) hatred for the English who liberated them in WW2 while they still cosy up to the Germans - what's that about then?


Dog **** in Paris? Merde! It's not only a Paris issue. Dubai has a big dog poo issue too in places. Why do you think Emaar banned dogs on the Marina promenade?
At least it rains in Paris to wash the turds away.

I don't know what restaurants you've been to there. Restaurants with menus in English? I can't speak French but I use a pocket sized dictionary and abuse their beautiful language by trying to speak it. I've got decent service, probably out of pity. :-D

I'll take French service any day over the maamsiiir BS here. French waiters take pride in their work and understand the menu.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Nursemanit said:


> If you think NY is polluted you have not traveled much. Try China, Russia , or India . Dubai does not report some of the key indexes so it may actually be worse than NYC. I find the particulate matter " Dubai dust" to be much worse for breathing than NY. NY pollution is very seasonal - August is the rough month.


A large number of New Yorkers use public transport and walk. I haven't felt that it's that polluted when I've visited there.
The worst I've come across are Delhi, Mexico City AND Dubai...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

IT was some time ago (the 1990s I think) but some study found that breathing the air in NY was the equivalent of inhaling a pack of cigarettes. Not sure how valid it was and I'm sure emissions standards have cleaned up noticeably since then.

All major cities aren't going to be the most healthy places to live. I agree Dubai still has a way to go, especially regarding emissions. Too many large lorries belching unhealthy fumes that seem much stronger (and greyer) than their equivalent in the UK.

But as there's no central heating in Dubai we don't get the intense winter pollutions of many colder cities, particularly in Asia where coal is still commonly used. I remember walking around Istanbul one winter night and realised that the air was filled with blue smoke - from people's coal heaters.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Talking about pollution... I came across this index:
Zabeel Park, UAE Air Pollution: Real-time PM2.5 Air Quality Index (AQI)


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> But as there's no central heating in Dubai we don't get the intense winter pollutions of many colder cities, particularly in Asia where coal is still commonly used.


But... what UAE lacks in central heating, I'm sure it more than makes up for in central and not so central cooling. Pool heating and cooling.

Coal - No... but lots of oil & gas turbines. 
The large aluminium (or aluminum for our American friends) plant near Jebel Ali.
V8's
SZR
Sheik Makthoum Road... 
Humidity
Sand

Quite a heady cocktail...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> IT was some time ago (the 1990s I think) but some study found that breathing the air in NY was the equivalent of inhaling a pack of cigarettes. Not sure how valid it was and I'm sure emissions standards have cleaned up noticeably since then.
> 
> All major cities aren't going to be the most healthy places to live. I agree Dubai still has a way to go, especially regarding emissions. Too many large lorries belching unhealthy fumes that seem much stronger (and greyer) than their equivalent in the UK.
> 
> But as there's no central heating in Dubai we don't get the intense winter pollutions of many colder cities, particularly in Asia where coal is still commonly used. I remember walking around Istanbul one winter night and realised that the air was filled with blue smoke - from people's coal heaters.


recently saw a pick up belching smoke so thick, it was actually obscuring - if not outright hiding - it from the vehicles behind.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> recently saw a pick up belching smoke so thick, it was actually obscuring - if not outright hiding - it from the vehicles behind.


You get that in every country in the world, but its vanishingly rare. It doesnt prove much.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> You get that in every country in the world, but its vanishingly rare. It doesnt prove much.


It does when you regularly see most coughing out thick black smoke.

Actually being smoke screened was novel though.


----------

